# Best spots on the East Coast in August



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

My dad and I are planning a trip in the first two weeks of August to the East Coast for a surf fishing/camping trip. we have a completely clean slate, so...where would you guys recommend to catch Blues, Stripers and other species as well from the surf. If you could go anywhere for a week and a half of fishing in early August where would you go?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I would go to either Montauk Point or Orient Point would be good for the surf.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

fly into Newark, rent a car, go to the Jersey beaches and fish like hell, then Montauk and Orient point N.Y.. Take the ferry over to New London, Ct, then drive & fish Weakapaug, Quonny and Charlestown Breachways in Rhode Island. Go to Block Island and fish the North rip. Go back to shore and up to Cape Cod and fish the CC canal. Then go to Monomoy Island and then fish the rips at Race Point Beach up in PTown. Need any other directions? LOL

Now you can also head south to Maryland and Virginia. Check the Kayak Board. the redfish, cobia and flounder will be in thick by then. I am from New England and L-O-V-E the fishing here in Va.


----------



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

We are driving out from Wisconsin, I've really only surf fished in Florida for about a week each winter for the last two winters. I've caught alot of Bluefish (all pretty small by northeast standards), some pompano, runners, crevalle, catfish and an assortment of the other small stuff you get in Florida in winter.

My dad and I are driving out to the East Coast from August 6-17 and we are completely open to just about anything...All I know is that I want to catch big gator Blue Fish and some stripers if we can get them. My dad is a walleye fisherman from Wisconsin and this is the first time in my life he's expressed interest in a fishing adventure outside his comfort zone.

Thanks for all the spots you guys advised. We are probably looking at starting down in the outer banks and working our way North, all of those spots sound excellent.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

In August the big stripers and bluefish are going to be way further north than the outer banks, I'm talking about New England and up, also never use frozen bait especially for stripers always use fresh bunker, bloodworms, mullet, and clams or lures.


----------



## qtaug (Jul 3, 2010)

*Ninigret Rhode Island*

You could camp on the barrier beach, assuming a 4x4 and requisite permit. Charlestown Breachway is on east end of the barrier beach, and offers outstanding fishing! I have fished this beach for 30 years and absolutely love it!


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Like Chefish I am down in VA now but I disagree, I dont like VA as much from the surf as New England. You can't beat the Elizabeth islands and the whole striper coast from June on thru November "from the surf". Get Frank Daignault's book Striper Hot Spots or something like that....There is more information in that book that you could ever imagine and it is like gold in descriptions of where to park and howto fish the areas. Virginia is awesome from a boat! All you have to do is get to the mouth of the Chesapeake CBBT (no brainer) But there is limited access from shore (military)and very little natural structure from the surf. The bass are out of season in VA in August not to mention they have migrated North to at least New Jersey the Jetty State! I fish both areas, love both, but totally different. Anything south of Jersey get a boat, Jersey upward get out the waders... Forget about mullet and dont use blood worms...plugs and eels for bass n blues... Dont let anybody tell you to bring anything less than a 9' rod either


----------



## keepgoingboi (Sep 20, 2009)

*Any good spots in North Shore & NH?*

I just moved from MD to MA. Since F/SM mentions the strippers are way north in Auguest, any good spots for the north shore and south NH area?


----------



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

check out one of the websites with a more local flavor. PM me and I will give them to you.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out bloods, bunker, and mullet. Fish one rod with one of those baits and cast one with a plug or eel. Lures seem more popular from jersey and up where I guess there is more structure in the surf but in MD bunker and bloods are hard to beat for stripers and whole mullet for blues works great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well don't count our New Jersey either. We have resident schoolie striper, blues, and flounder. Water temp has been in the high 70's low 80's depending on where ya go. The flounder bite has really turned on here.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Matt,
I did a lot of fishing with my dad too, and he and I found the Outer Banks hard to beat, if fishing is all that you want to do. If your not that interested in any kind of nightlife than the anywhere from Nags Head clear down to Hatteras village is primo fishing territory. The beaches are clean, the people are sincere, and the food at local restaurants is hard to beat. 

However, if you don't mind crowds, and you want to party when the sun goes down, than Myrtle Beach is a nice place. Just beware of the local police down there, as if you hook up into a shark, they will insist that you cut your line immediately, as they don't want the general public knowing that there are sharks in them there waters!! That is indeed the truth!! Apache pier and campground offers a nice place to stay, and the pier there is the longest on the east coast. If you don't catch any fish, the girls that strut out there are nice to look at, and the evening entertainment is only a half a pier length away. The pier's midway point opens up into a bar with live bands when the sun goes down. It is a nice time. 

I've always enjoyed pier fishing, and my dad and I have fished many of the piers up and down the east coast. No matter where we go, we always come back to Hatteras Island and it's citizens. I don't like crowds, and prefer fishing beaches that are less crowded, and cleaner, so I like "The BANKS".


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

anywhere but nyc. fishing dies here when it gets hot.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You might want to check out Coastal Explorer for a few options.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

qtaug said:


> You could camp on the barrier beach, assuming a 4x4 and requisite permit. Charlestown Breachway is on east end of the barrier beach, and offers outstanding fishing! I have fished this beach for 30 years and absolutely love it!


You are right, that is good stuff. I used to fish the early season worm hatches on fly. Caught some big bass like that there. I like Quonny a lot as I usually stopped at the Benny's on Rte 1 and got an out of state clamming permit for $11.00. I would then get a bunch of steamers, keep them in the wire basket to clean them out while fishing. Good times.....

This year in Va is tough due to the fish kills over the winter. I just went fishing for reds today and got skunked for the 4th time in a row. I was in Lynnhaven inlet and in my yak. We should be killing them at this time of year and no one is consistantly hitting anything. 

The main reason to go to New Englend or Jersey is that there is not a hell of a lot of surf fishing access points in Va. NOT like up where the water is cooler and the bluefish are big!!!!!

Good luck to all......


----------

